
I got into YC after applying 6 times. Here's my advice for YC applicants - iamwil
http://iamwil.posterous.com/i-got-into-yc-after-applying-six-times-heres
======
endlessvoid94
As someone who knows a significant number of YC folks, I have to say the most
inspiring thing about the entire organization is how normal everyone is.

There's this expectation that there's "something different" that separates
successful startup founders from "common folk". And it just doesn't exist. I
think the barrier of intimidation is one of the biggest things most people
aren't fortunate enough to experience.

Like I said, I know more than a few YC folks, I've interviewed (and was
rejected) once from YC, and every person I've met struck me as utterly normal
in most ways. They merely possessed a bit more experience and in general know
a tad more than the average person.

There's no reason you can't do a startup right this instant. Do not let YC's
rejection/acceptance dictate your path.

~~~
freshfunk
Agree and disagree.

I don't think everyone is Superman but I have the impression that while they
all seem normal, the applicants must be very competitive. By that, I mean many
must show something impressive that separates them from the others.

This doesn't mean they can shoot lasers from their eyes but they must show
some entrepreneurial spirit or have accomplished something
great/interesting/cool beforehand.

As someone who didn't get into YC, I do agree with your final statement. No
reason you can't do a startup.

And, after reading this, I'm reminded I should re-apply. :)

------
atirip
I don't know, for me it is a weird story of someone desperately seeking
acceptance of his fetish named Paul Graham (in the text he mentions PG
sixteen(!) times by name) and now his suffering is come to an end.

Sincere congratulations, though, Wilhelm, I hope now you can start living the
life again.

~~~
iamwil
Haha. The love quote at the end is tongue-in-cheek.

Well, it's not so much a fetish for PG as it is a fetish for his writings.

And I'll have you know that it only gets harder from here on out. :)

------
lionheart
As a single founder who just submitted their application this article makes me
happy. If this kind of attitude and traction is what they're looking for then
I think I do have a pretty good shot.

Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing what comes out of it.

~~~
zbruhnke
Just applied as a single founder as well ... good luck!

~~~
lionheart
Thanks! Good luck to you too.

------
jetaries
Want to add a point. I think the common trait you mentioned in the post that
you find in all our current batch mates is passion. I can just sense how
everyone is so passionate in their own ways.

People who are passionate are more likely to stick it out to the end. It is
something I think that's pretty hard to fake.

------
dotcoma
here's my advice: don't _ever_ accept "no" as an answer.

~~~
johnyqi
Exactly, just do it again and again, over and over... eventually things will
fit together and you will get it right. The spirit of not giving up and to
keep learning from mistakes is the only that counts in the end.

------
speedmax
I have been rejected twice previously (1st poorly prepared, 2nd late) as a
single founder.

Given PG's selection is based on startup founder's likelihood of success. YC's
harsh selection process have really shaped my vision of my product to attack
the problem domain from a different angle. I think they will train better
founders.

Now, I am applying YC this session (S11),

\- Finally i find a cofounder that i have know for 2 years that have perfect
match in value and skill sets.

\- I spend much more time preparing the application

\- Also exponential more time working on the real business assets (design,
code, project plan)

I should Thank them for the harshness, it makes you becomes a stronger, better
fighter !

~~~
kovar
I think my major take home from the process is that I don't need YC to
succeed. I still have an application in, and will certainly appreciate the
opportunity should we be accepted, but being accepted is far from make or
break.

------
jagtesh
+1 for finally getting in. From what you write, it seems to me that you got
into YC at a point when knew the game quite well. The learning was in getting
in.

So what's your take away from all of it? Is it the YC network and the
resourcefulness of YC founders, or is there more to it?

PS: I strongly believe in the adage, "if you want to be smart, surround
yourself with smart people". From that POV, I understand that being connected
to YC founders itself gives you tools that would otherwise be inaccessible to
you. Still I wanna hear that from you, since you're in a better position to
ascertain that.

------
plamb
Wanted to thank you for this post; some of your quotes about co-founders
describe the trials and tribulations we've already been through in the 6
months we've been working full time on our startup. Great read!

------
jetaries
Very much enjoyed reading this. It is certainly one of the best posts in this
topic. Good job.

------
pdenya
If nothing else this was a great tour of interesting pg essays. Thanks for
writing.

------
swankpot
_Founders are more savvy now, and no longer ask questions like, "So when we
get money from investors, when do we have to pay them back?"_

So if you do get $$ from investors, when do you have to pay them back?

~~~
A1kmm
If it is a convertible bond, that isn't really as silly a question as the
article makes it out to be, and is very relevant given Yuri Milner's
convertible bond offer - in which case I believe the answer is "1 year, unless
Yuri decides to exercise the option to convert".

------
callmeed
One of the better posts on the subject.

So ... wanna review my app? :)

~~~
iamwil
Everything I could tell you about your application, I've written in the post.
:)

The only other than I'd add is to write less. Get to the point. Clear language
is indicative of clear thinking (something I'm still learning myself).

It's easy to slide into formal writing because that's what we're all use to in
college, but it'll kill you here. Use short easy words. Use simple sentences.
Cut out words that don't get to the point. You don't have to explain
everything. Just explain the crux and the core.

I know, easier said than done. I'm a bit sheepish that my post was so long,
but I cut as much as I could in the time that I had.

~~~
nicholasjbs
"I would have written a shorter letter, but I did not have the time." - Pascal

Most of the time you spend writing your YC application should be on making it
clearer and removing unnecessary words.

------
flipside
Awesome write-up, gonna review our application one more time to make sure we
hit all those points. Thanks!

------
grishick
Great article! Thanks!

------
dave1619
Well-written article. Thanks for sharing!

------
jijoy
Why do everyone thinks that , if you got into YC , your company gonna be a
sure bet ?

~~~
pg
I don't think many people actually think that. We've said publicly many times
that we'd be pleasantly surprised if the success rate was as high as 50%.

~~~
cperciva
You may be pleased by a 50% success rate, but how many of the 50% who don't
succeed will be pleased?

(Not just being facetious -- I've heard stories about YCers whose companies
failed being hired by other YC companies or otherwise finding good positions
as a result of their YC experience, but a few anecdotes is no substitute for
data.)

~~~
abstractbill
_I've heard stories about YCers whose companies failed being hired by other YC
companies_

I've heard successful YC companies referred to as being like piranhas (or
something like that). Any time another YC company shows signs of failing, the
others tend to wonder about hiring opportunities.

~~~
xentronium
Is it a bad thing? In worst case you'll be working with other people with
similar mindset to yours which is not bad at all.

~~~
abstractbill
No, it's not a bad thing at all - I've only heard people say it that way as a
joke.

------
aneth
Great post that hopefully makes some people feel less need to get into YC. A
great founder can be helped by YC, but would be successful with or without it.
If you think you need to get into YC to succeed, you're not who they are
looking for.

------
johnyqi
This was extremely useful, thank you. We applied few days ago for this batch
and I JUST KNOW that we are IN! :-)

------
anacrolix
What the FUCK is YC?

~~~
Estragon
<http://ycombinator.com/>

P.S.: What are you doing on HN, if you don't know this? :-)

~~~
tokenadult
YC leading to

<http://ycombinator.com/>

is one of the top two Google results, at least as Google customizes its
results for me. Any time I see a puzzling abbreviation or acronym or new
vocabulary word or foreign word or phrase online, I just Google it.

